# submitting SAT's and questions about Shifa and khyber medical colleges.



## nasar176 (Jan 9, 2011)

hi everyone,

Thank God that this site is back, It was showing me a bunch of question marks when i try to access it #laugh.

here are the questions:

1) How the heck do you submit your sat scores?? I am taking my sat test this month and I dont know where to send them. The colleges I am interested are shifa, ayub, and Khyber; however when I try to locate them in the college board website, they are not listed there. (collegeboard doesnt send orignal sats to students, and the one's online I can print says "can't be accepted by colleges). 

2) How do I apply to both shifa annnddd ayub/khyber, I mean I only have one orignal diploma, I cant give it to everyone. so can i apply to several colleges at the same time??

3) anyone going to shifa or khyber, can you PLEASE send me your contact info or something, cuz i want a student that i can keep in touch with. ( My email is: [email protected])

THANK YOU #happy


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Nasar,

I'm not sure about the rest of your questions, but for question #1, have you tried searching for Shifa in the College Board website by the university it was previously affiliated with (Bahria University)? That might lead to some answers. Otherwise, the best step would be to contact Shifa's admissions office directly via e-mail or phone (their contact info) and ask them about it.

Good luck!


----------



## nasar176 (Jan 9, 2011)

Thank you Sooo much!! Since you went to shifa, do you think it's worth going there? I need a student point of view of the college. Is it easy to deal with the medical board after graduating from college? And do you think shifa is better than khyber? Cuz I have heard that private colleges care more about the money than they do about the students? Once again thanks for replying


----------



## murk (Nov 3, 2010)

1.As far as i know, i think while filling the admission form you,re given an option that whether you,re appearing in entrance exam or submitting your SAT score.

2. You,re not supposed to submit your originals in this way u may apply in as many colleges as you want.

Hope it helped.


----------



## nasar176 (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks for the help everyone


----------

